# arowana tank



## snobordfrk12 (Apr 5, 2005)

Im planning to replace my arowana as a 55 gallo is just too small for a growing predatory fish. I was thinking to set up a sizable tank (100galons+) with a sump and over flow with a proteinskimmer.
I was wondering if protein skimmers are usefro freshwater, and if so i will have tot use a pump to pump the water from the sump to the tank. Will the outflow from the pump be too strong for my arowana? also i was wondering what tankmates i should put in, i already have a 7inch pleco, and i was thinking about -lants. I am deciding wehter to put my silver dollar school in or not. IF not i wll ad d plants.... so I was wondering what are the best equipment for my tank... U guys will help my set up my new arowana tank..
p.s. I will probabaly be adding another arowana


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=858
This is a good source. I don't know if arowanas get along together unless they're in a HUGE tank. The chart on the site will list all misc. as semi compatible including arowanas


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

you already posted... and we already answered... check your other post


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

plants are a bad idea because the aro will be uprooted them when it jolts across the tank .....
I have kept/raised 30+ aro's in the past few years any question pm me :mrgreen::


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Protine skimmers are not much use in a freshwater tank. I would avoid spending the extra money on unneeded equipment.


----------

